# What are my chances of appealing this speeding ticket?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

OK, so I got my very first speeding citation. I was passing someone and according to the cop I was going 83. Which I think is ridiculous there is no way I was going that fast. He said he reduced it to 75 in a 65mph zone. There are also a bunch of inconsistencies on my ticket.

1. There is no price as to how much the fine is when it clearly states in red bold caps "NOTICE TO OFFICER ENTER ASSESMENT $ AND TOTAL DUE $ IF YOU CHECK ALL CIVIL INFRACTIONS (which is checked)
2. He did not have me sign the ticket and it is clearly stated in MA General Laws that the violator must sign the citation
3. In the spot where you write date of offense he put a squigle line thing
4.I was driving my father's Chevy Malibu, I have to find out the year but he wrote '05 (which is wrong) Chevy Classic
5. He checked 90/17 which in the MA General Law states that I had to have been going 83 mph for 1/4 mile which I have absolutely 100% no doubt did not happen because I started to pass someone, never even got around them and if I did it wouldn't take a quarter of a mile.
6. Location of offense he wrote what looks like a 14 290 EB Northboro
Northborough is spelled wrong and I don't know if he meant exit 14 which is very wrong because it was between exit 23-25 

I think I have a good case against him especially because it's my first ticket and I never ever speed. Any advice on if these inconsistancies will help me out? Thanks a bunch


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

There is case law on the fact that minor written inconsistencies or mistakes don't invalidate a ticket. 20 days pay or appeal.

btw. Point #2 is wrong.
90/17 just means over reasonable and proper speed.

Your tone of your post is going to get you SPANKED.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like you have it all solved.

THREAD CLOSED.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> OK, so I got my very first speeding citation. I was passing someone and according to the cop I was going 83. Which I think is ridiculous there is no way I was going that fast. He said he reduced it to 75 in a 65mph zone. There are also a bunch of inconsistencies on my ticket.
> 
> 1. There is no price as to how much the fine is when it clearly states in red bold caps "NOTICE TO OFFICER ENTER ASSESMENT $ AND TOTAL DUE $ IF YOU CHECK ALL CIVIL INFRACTIONS (which is checked)
> 2. He did not have me sign the ticket and it is clearly stated in MA General Laws that the violator must sign the citation
> ...


You're Fawked!!!

By the way, did he have his pants on?


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like he gave you a break, you should have been cited for 83 mph. 

Go ahead fight the ticket and see if you ever get a break in Mass again.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> OK, so I got my very first speeding citation. I was passing someone and according to the cop I was going 83. Which I think is ridiculous there is no way I was going that fast. He said he reduced it to 75 in a 65mph zone. There are also a bunch of inconsistencies on my ticket.
> 
> 1. There is no price as to how much the fine is when it clearly states in red bold caps "NOTICE TO OFFICER ENTER ASSESMENT $ AND TOTAL DUE $ IF YOU CHECK ALL CIVIL INFRACTIONS (which is checked)
> 2. He did not have me sign the ticket and it is clearly stated in MA General Laws that the violator must sign the citation
> ...


you clearly know the law better then we do. you are right, the trooper was wrong. you don't have to even pay the ticket. send it to the address listed for apeals with the same explanation you just gave us and a P.S. "I am not paying this" problem solved.


----------



## justacitizen (Nov 16, 2009)

It is the right of all to appeal.Chances are you will still have to pay but if you really feel that you were not speeding then stand up and say so.That is the beauty of being an American.Best of Luck.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justacitizen said:


> It is the right of all to appeal.Chances are you will still have to pay but if you really feel that you were not speeding then stand up and say so.That is the beauty of being an American.Best of Luck.


 This is Ask-A-Cop.

It's not Ask-A-Law Clerk from Boston/TN college student. Is there not a kegger on campus tonight sweets?


----------

